

280 Slides Site translates Objective-C to Javascript - drudru11
http://www.xxeo.com/archives/2008/06/05/new-web-site-in-objective-c-via-javascript.html

======
goodkarma
I overheard PG talking about this at Startup School and I have been looking
forward to it since. I'm excited to hear they will be open sourcing their
framework in the future..

~~~
drudru11
where is the mention of them open sourcing the framework?

~~~
alaskamiller
they mentioned they would open source objective-j when i spoke with them at
the reception

------
9oliYQjP
I'd rather use Keynote. Sounds like the site was put together by people that
don't actually do presentations. Are they aware just how crappy
hotel/convention room Internet tends to be? The very last thing I want to do
when standing in front of an audience is rely on resources that are not on my
laptop.

The Obj-C to JS stuff is a neat gimmick though. It's cool and impresses the
geek in me, but unless there is some bigger strategy to it (e.g., making the
framework into a true Cocoa clone so desktop apps can be repurposed for the
web) then I'm not sure if it's any better than just using existing frameworks
(although I'm sure the programmers who did the site are much more proficient
in Obj-C so it helps their efficiencies there).

~~~
shaunxcode
They export to powerpoint so you can have your local copy as well as being
able to give access to your attendees when they are on the net. I know google
does this too but I am just saying it's not like they are trying to tie you
into only having access to your presentation via their website.

~~~
zain
What's the point of using 280Slides if you're just going to save it to disk as
a PPT presentation? Why not just make it in PPT in the first place?

~~~
boucher
Well, for one, 280 Slides is free. PowerPoint is far from it. More
importantly, its really nice to use software that you don't have to install or
download, and that gets automatically updated to the newest version. Plus,
neither PowerPoint or Keynote lets you search the web for media directly.

~~~
ComputerGuru
OpenOffice Impress is free. And it automatically downloads my updates for me,
too.

------
bayareaguy
For the past few years I've avoided anything having to do with Javascript. I
just can't stand it. But I've always liked Objective-C (although how Brad
"superdistribution" Cox ever thought it made sense to try and sell a
proprietary compiler when g++ was free is beyond me but I digress).

If this thing really works and does a good job of encapsulating the browser-
specific stuff, I'll definitely use it.

------
tlrobinson
You've uncovered our secret sauce :)

------
kraemate
Does it convert the presentation to any other format other than pptx? ODP? or
even the old ppt format?

------
jamongkad
This is what inspires me to start hacking my Ruby to PHP interpreter.

